# What is your keychain light???



## NCT1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm just wondering what lights you put on your keychain, I already carry a 4sevens quark AA for EDC, but looking for a good keychain light?


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 20, 2010)

iTP A3 Eos Ti w Eneloop


----------



## DM51 (Jul 20, 2010)

Previous threads...

Recommendations for good, inexpensive keychain light? 
Advice on my first keychain flashlight 
"Best" LED light for keychain... 
Help me decide on a AAA keychain light 
Best keychain light? 
First Keychain Light 
rugged keychain light 
Best keychain LED light 
In the market for a keychain LED, suggestion please 
Which keychain light?
Best AAA Keychain? 
Budget 1x AAA Keychain Flashlight Suggestions 
KeyChain LED Suggestions 
Best Keychain Flashlight under $35
Recommendation for 1 AAA keychain light 
Good Light for Keychain 
Looking for a new 1AAA keychain light 
Best keychain light 
Any good keychain lights?
What's the highest performing keychain light? 
Best Flashlight using 1xAAA or 1AA? (to use on keychain)
keychain flashlight
Keychain LED recommendation 
Looking for waterproof/bombproof keychain light 
The brightest 1xAAA keychain light? 
Recommendation for Keychain Light 
Keychain light suggestions please... 
best keychain LED? 
Keychain Light? 
newbie keychain question 
Keychain Lights 
best keychain flashlight search 
Need advice on keychain and general purpose flashlights
Looking For A New AAA Keychain Light 
Brightest smallest keychain light? 
Micro/keychain AAA recommendations? 
Best cheap LED keychain light? 
Recommend me a new AAA keychain light 
keychain led 
Which is a better keychain light? 
New here, Looking for a great keychain light. 
Searching for very (!) small keychain light... 
LED Keychain suggestions?
Smallest keychain LED? 
Keychain Lights
Keychain light questions 
Best value in a keychain Flashlight 
What's a good keychain light? 
Keychain light and EDC for me........ 
New Torch for my Keychain 
What's the brightest LED keychain light? 
Brightest Smallest Keychain LED
Help me choose a high power Keychain light??? 
Best inexpensive keychain light(s)?
What is the best LED keychain flashlight 
extreme light keychain LED
recommend keychain light 
Keychain Light 
Keychain light? 
Keychain flashlights 
keychain LED 
KEYCHAIN LIGHT QUESTIONS 
Seeking Recommendations for keychain LED 
Keychain carry 
Best/Brightest Keychain Light? 
Best keychain light? 
Brightest LED keychain 
Single 123 Keychain Light 
Smallest Keychain LED Light 
Which keychain type LED is the brightest?
Need help with next keychain light 
Looking for a keychain LED light 
Keychain light suggestions? 
Please someone- an elegant AAA keychain light 

... and there are hundreds more like that


----------



## duboost (Jul 20, 2010)

lol... 

mine was an A3 Eos SS, but i've recently replaced it with a Quark mini CR2 Ti


----------



## BarryG (Jul 20, 2010)

IlluminaTi


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow...


----------



## photonstorm (Jul 20, 2010)

I rotate between iTP A3 Ti and the Quark MiNi CR2


----------



## skyfire (Jul 20, 2010)

DM51 said:


> Previous threads...
> 
> Recommendations for good, inexpensive keychain light?
> Advice on my first keychain flashlight
> ...



LOL
i have a itp a3, and quark mini 123(Q3 neutral tint) as my keychain light. i use the the quark mini 123 because of its tint and output, but prefer the itp a3 size. so i ordered a peak eiger 10440 last month, in neutral tint., level 7, with medium beam.. which is shipped and on the way. since i prefer a 1 mode twisty operation. (simplier the better imho). ill try and update as soon as i try it out.


----------



## vudoo (Jul 20, 2010)

NCT1.....I think there is a message here....




DM51 said:


> Previous threads...
> 
> Recommendations for good, inexpensive keychain light?
> Advice on my first keychain flashlight
> ...


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jul 20, 2010)

Did you say "light"...singular?


----------



## swxb12 (Jul 20, 2010)

NCT1 said:


> Hey guys, I'm just wondering what lights you put on your keychain, I already carry a 4sevens quark AA for EDC, but looking for a good keychain light?



At the moment I just carry a fauxton on my keyring, and have been for many years. Like to keep it fairly low profile and unobtrusive if possible. It's really just a backup. The primary EDC is a holster or pocket-clipped, single cell clicky light. Rotation is currently Nitecore D10 and Zebralight SC50w. Usually carry a Fenix E01 in the key pocket of the jeans as well. Some Leatherman tool next to that. This is turning into an EDCF post...oh boy.


----------



## gnicky11 (Jul 20, 2010)

skyfire said:


> LOL
> i ordered a peak eiger 10440 last month, in neutral tint., level 7, with medium beam.. which is shipped and on the way. since i prefer a 1 mode twisty operation. (simplier the better imho). ill try and update as soon as i try it out.


 
I'll be very interested in your opinion of the eiger and what material you ordered - I am interested in the level 7 neutral / med beam. Still deciding between this and the IlluminaTi.


----------



## fisk-king (Jul 20, 2010)

lol @ DM51

Muyshondt Mako. Its been on since midnight Saturday and it is 8a.m right now. So after 56hrs (lithium primary) I still love the little bugger.


Now to find a 60deg. version.  Click Me


----------



## bansuri (Jul 20, 2010)

If you manage to make it through DM51's suggested reading and still haven't made a decision I'd like to cast my vote for a Liteflux LF2 or LF2X. 
AAA, twisty, programmable, small build, bright, Li-ion/NiMH protection. They're no longer made but show up in MarketPlace every now and then and a WTB could probably dig one up.


----------



## TOQ (Jul 21, 2010)

NCT1 said:


> Hey guys, I'm just wondering what lights you put on your keychain, I already carry a 4sevens quark AA for EDC, but looking for a good keychain light?



*6 D Cell Maglite! Never leave home without it on my keychain........*


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 21, 2010)

Lummi Raw NS.

Brilliant.


----------



## :)> (Jul 21, 2010)

DM51, 

Very funny! 

My keychain light has been the Mushondyt Ti Aeon and has been since I got it except for a short time when I carried it in my pocket with the Mushondyt Ti Mako on my keychain. 

It is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Larbo (Jul 21, 2010)

IlluminaTi R5 here.


----------



## brh (Jul 21, 2010)

Muyshondt Aeon here as well, though mine is Al rather than Ti. Has really treated me well as a keychain light so far. I keep it on one of the smallest McGizmo clips so I can keep the folding-split-ring-tailstand thing going on.


----------



## oldways (Jul 21, 2010)

Muyshondt Aeon al.


----------



## Canuke (Jul 21, 2010)

Quark Mini 123 warm white.


----------



## tolkaze (Jul 21, 2010)

photonstorm said:


> I rotate between iTP A3 Ti and the Quark MiNi CR2




Same at the moment, or the Preon warm head on a A3 body with a 10440... works pretty nice, and gives me the centered split ring hole that I like


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 21, 2010)

The Arc AAA has been customized by Millermods.
UK 2AAA eLED.






The lighthound freebies aren't bad.


----------



## lightsandknives (Jul 21, 2010)

I also carry an Arc AAA customized by Millermods to be a 2 stage light.


----------



## BRO (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenix LD01, have both the stainless and aluminum, carry the aluminum. Very durable and plenty of light with Eneloops. I have a couple of other small AAA lights and they are good ones, but I always go back to my LDO1's.


----------



## shipwreck (Jul 22, 2010)

I have an illumination gear freebie on mine. I put a lighthound freebie on my wife's.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 22, 2010)

Presently carrying an Arc AAA. Might eventually change it to a Maratac AAA, or its equivalent at the time.

Geoff


----------



## Zatoichi (Jul 22, 2010)

It was a Fenix E01 for a long time. Now I have an iTP A3, and also one of those 'fauxtons' to lend/give out if necessary.


----------



## Wiggle (Jul 22, 2010)

ITP A3 Natural /w duraloop. I've also given out a bunch of these and they are all still going strong.


----------



## Brasso (Jul 22, 2010)

Peak Eiger with a Duraloop.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 22, 2010)

Nah, that's not a shocker....
Try this on for size.


----------



## BigMHoff (Jul 22, 2010)

I just got 3 of these to give as gifts. Free shipping. On sale for $18. An additional 20% off with coupon code "summer" and if you spend over $40 you get a free 3 AAA light. Why not?

http://www.dorcydirect.com/p-19-41-4252-45-lumens-led-focusing-flashlight.aspx


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 22, 2010)

NiteCore EZCR2 W.


----------



## jacktheclipper (Jul 22, 2010)

iTP A3


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 22, 2010)

Photon Freedom.

Minimalist carry. Very reliable. Can be used as a simple on/off light. Hidden modes that are out of the way. And unlike every other coin-cell light out there, the Freedom is actually water-proof.


----------



## red02 (Jul 22, 2010)

Maratac AA Stainless Steel.

The Photon Freedom is very robust and probably my favorite light, but its not waterproof. 

I did an informal test of stuffing it with toilet paper and submerging it in a glass of water for about a few hours. After taking it out parts of the toilet paper were wet. Its water resistant enough for everyday use, but not really water tight.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 22, 2010)

red02 said:


> The Photon Freedom is very robust and probably my favorite light, but its not waterproof.
> 
> I did an informal test of stuffing it with toilet paper and submerging it in a glass of water for about a few hours. After taking it out parts of the toilet paper were wet. Its water resistant enough for everyday use, but not really water tight.


 
My last job was at a construction site. Dirty as Hell. Keys got dirty often. I'd just run them under hot water with the tap opened nearly all the way. Besides the keys, I also washed the Photon Freedom attached to my keyring. Not a single issue. Not even once.

Either I got a great example of the Freedon, or you got a defective one.


----------



## Zendude (Jul 22, 2010)

Ti MiNi AA. A little big for keychain duty but having a backup that takes AA and AAA is just too good to pass up.:welcome:


----------



## red02 (Jul 22, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> My last job was at a construction site. Dirty as Hell. Keys got dirty often. I'd just run them under hot water with the tap opened nearly all the way. Besides the keys, I also washed the Photon Freedom attached to my keyring. Not a single issue. Not even once.
> 
> Either I got a great example of the Freedon, or you got a defective one.



Don't think either is true. I've had the same Photon Freedom for ages. Its my first light even from before I discovered this site. I've accidentally put it through the wash a few times, went swimming (didn't plan on it) about twice and have taken it camping and fishing many times. It still works admirably, probably the best $ I've spent.

During my informal test the amount of water that got in was negligible and was probably due to prolonged pressure. Besides LRI doesn't really claim thats the Freedom is waterproof just water resistant. Its simple enough to see for yourself by conducting this test.


----------



## tsask (Jul 23, 2010)

Fenix P1 D CE, Lummi Raw Ns (GREEN) :naughty: Arc AAA-P UV, a few coin cell LEDs from Batt Junction Red/Blue/UV/White/Green.


----------



## Zendude (Jul 23, 2010)

tsask said:


> Fenix P1 D CE, Lummi Raw Ns (GREEN) :naughty: Arc AAA-P UV, a few coin cell LEDs from Batt Junction Red/Blue/UV/White/Green.




JEEEZ! You do have KEYS on your keychain don't you?:nana:


----------



## damn_hammer (Jul 23, 2010)

4Sevens Ti Preon I w/clicky, and l92.


----------



## TOQ (Jul 23, 2010)

Came home late last night and darned if i didn't drop my 6 cell Maglite while trying to find the door key. Thought I had it securely in hand but didn't and the next thing I knew, my big toe was bleeding and I was screeming like a banshee..........!!! I got to scale down and get me a smaller keychain light................


----------



## SARLights (Aug 7, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Photon Freedom.



+1 
Someone dropped mine into a campfire at one point. Got it out and it kept working. Granted, it was only in for a few seconds, but it was enough to warp the housing. This thing earned a permanent spot on my keychain.


----------



## Lumiture (Oct 18, 2015)

I currently use a Streamlight Nano Light. I think it is pretty bright for it's size. I am going to upgrade to an Olight i3s soon. That one is bigger but much brighter.


----------



## ven (Oct 18, 2015)

Holy thread revival,out of 100s,you picked this, would be rude of me not to add. Always interesting to see how choices change over the years..........or if not!
The i3s is still a great light, i found it looked very beat up after a few weeks on keys. I use the Tis version(stainless) on my work keys and looks like new still after heavy use. Great light!

I had the e05ss on my keys,found a tad heavy for swinging about in the ignition barrel, swapped back for the DQG spy/hobi and now the cooyoo quantum ss version. Simple 2 mode UI, built in USB charger............which works!!! Little bigger than the hobi, but imho leaps ahead in quality......
cooyoo/hobi










Cant see it getting replaced anytime soon


----------



## Wolfy1776 (Oct 18, 2015)

Nitecore Tube


----------



## torchsarecool (Oct 18, 2015)

Simply a Tube & e05


----------



## akhyar (Oct 18, 2015)

Nitecore Tube.
A Cooyoo Quantum in SS is in the mail though


----------



## ven (Oct 18, 2015)

akhyar said:


> Nitecore Tube.
> A Cooyoo Quantum in SS is in the mail though



I foresee the tube being replaced..........

Cant fault the quantum and prefer the ss over the ti version. Very bright too,brighter than my e05ss on an eneloop!!!(or to my eyes anyway).

My tube lasted a few months and got fed up with it quick, couple of accidental activation's, although light and not noticed, just too cheap ish in feel and the UI is not best for me.

The DQG fairy(brass version of spy) can be picked up cheap and another worth while key chain light. No reflector so a mule,little wall of light which is useful for close up stuff...............


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 18, 2015)

Five years later.... And I _Still _recommend the *Photon Freedom.*


----------



## ven (Oct 18, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> Five years later.... And I _Still _recommend the *Photon Freedom.*



Thats pretty after all this time,presume simplicity,reliability and no frills all play a key part.........


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 18, 2015)

ven said:


> Cant see it getting replaced anytime soon



Are you sure ? 

http://www.hkequipment.net/product-p/i3scu.htm


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 18, 2015)

And lumiture wins the golden spade for digging out this historic thread :goodjob::







On my keychain: 4sevens Preon Revo Stainless Steel Neutral White on Eneloop. Perfect keychain light with L-M-H. On low great in the cinema, medium ideal for reading. High does not see a lot of use. When it was on offer I was really short of money and despite this fact I ordered one and never looked back ever since. Wonderful little light. Definitely a "keyper" 
It shares a splitring with a 4sevens Ti-whistle and a Swissbianco Alox Rambler. Together a very useful combo.

Although the light doesn't see regular use, my primary EDC (SF E1B) covers most of my EDC needs.


----------



## ven (Oct 18, 2015)

zs&tas said:


> Are you sure ?
> 
> http://www.hkequipment.net/product-p/i3scu.htm




Your a bad man!!! :laughing:

Looks very nice, my gripes though are easy damaged/scuffed with keys so kind of too nice to use. Also the copper patina which i dont mind too much, but would not suit my uses. Still have a cryos head for my CQvn thats in my tool box. Bit too soft(and nice) for bouncing off factory floors!

Certainly one for collection purposes, for my key edc's i think ss is hard to beat.............


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah I know, couldnt resist, I knew it would be hard for you to ! 
I figured brass will age nice and not really change much. I would have thought it was tougher than ally ? 
Ss is too heavy for me and ti threads are a bummer.
It seems cheap for a quality brass light too which is a bonus. I will give it a go............
Oops sold myself another light ........
Might replace my ex11


----------



## ven (Oct 18, 2015)

My Tis is not too bad weight wise,feels lighter than my e05 SS anyway . The little quantum lights have not much weight in them thanks to size and make ideal key lights imo.

Look forward to impressions


----------



## Shooter21 (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ven (Oct 18, 2015)

Here is a few at hand that i usually rotate every so many months(just because really)



ti still in packet for now........




Kind of gone away from AAA fed on keys of now unless work keys!

My fav is the cooyoo for all round size/output and usb


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 18, 2015)

None. I carry 1 primary.


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 18, 2015)

And that is ?

Nice pics as always ven :twothumbs


----------



## NitecoreStore (Oct 19, 2015)

The Nitecore Tube is a great choice because it is super compact and rechargeable.


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2015)

The tube is quite a popular choice for the reasons you say, i just found it activated accidentally a few times........oh and one stopped working. Lights up on charge but will not turn on.......

The boss still has hers on her car keys though, a v54 version which has been flawless.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 19, 2015)

I switched from D25C to Nitecore tube to lighten weight of keychain however I have a hard time finding it among keys in dark. May need to switch back.


----------



## Dubois (Oct 19, 2015)

NitecoreStore said:


> The Nitecore Tube is a great choice because it is super compact and rechargeable.




Nice impartial choice there.:naughty:

I have the Tube on my keys at the moment, but, like Ven, I've found it has accidentally activated more than a couple of times recently, so I might change over to the MecArmy IllumineX. Rechargeable, even smaller than the Tube, and very pretty in blue titanium. Maybe just a little too pretty to risk getting bashed about by keys.


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2015)

Dubios, the stainless version holds up very well if concerned with the ti. Still ti holds up well and looks good with little wear marks............lot better than ano chips anyway!! 

Great key chain light, the best i have had over the years


----------



## slim4511 (Oct 19, 2015)

While I like both my DGQ Hobi and Spy, I like my Quantum D2 more and it is always on my keychain.


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2015)

slim4511 said:


> While I like both my DGQ Hobi and Spy, I like my Quantum D2 more and it is always on my keychain.



Must admit, if i had a D2 it would be on my keys too!!! stunning little light


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 19, 2015)

zs&tas said:


> And that is ?
> 
> Nice pics as always ven :twothumbs



PolyTac


----------



## B0rt (Oct 19, 2015)

As I have 4 keychains (Home, Work, Work2, parents' home) I need 4 keychain lights, obviously 
At the moment those are:
- Nightcore Tube
- ThruNite TiS NW
- DQG SS Tiny AAA
- liteXpress MINI-PALM 101


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 19, 2015)

Cool forrest, shame theres no lanyard hole eh ? Yellow would be good to find your keys lol


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2015)

zs&tas said:


> Cool forrest, shame theres no lanyard hole eh ? Yellow would be good to find your keys lol




+ when dropped they would bounce back to your hand :laughing:


----------



## kamote1half (Oct 19, 2015)

I had ITP A3 EOS for 3 years and i gave it to my brother. Now I have a Olight i1 for 3 years running.


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 19, 2015)

zs&tas said:


> Cool forrest, shame theres no lanyard hole eh ? Yellow would be good to find your keys lol



There is a lanyard hole on the tail end of the clip. I can't see it being useful unless you were going to attach a carabiner to it.

Awesome light though. More on it here.



ven said:


> + when dropped they would bounce back to your hand :laughing:



What I love about the polymer is everything inside the light is metal. The LED and electronics are completely incapsulated in aluminum for those major solar flares. :tinfoil: 

The whole light can be disassembled in a matter of minutes. The polymer shrugs off dings and drops and theres no metal head to scratch, no ano to wear.

Great light. Great price. I'd wager it would be the toughest weapon mountable light in it's price range. Good waterproofyness too but make sure those rings are greased!


----------



## mrog (Oct 19, 2015)

My keychain flashlight is the Thrunite Ti3 NW. 

-Moonlight mode
-L-M-H mode order
-NW tint

makes it a winner for me


----------



## Timothybil (Oct 19, 2015)

Nitecore Tube all the way. I have had only one accidental turn on in the year I have had mine, but that is why I carry an EDC as well. Remember, "Two is One, and One is None!"


----------



## saypat (Oct 20, 2015)

[/URL]![/IMG]


----------



## RGRAY (Oct 20, 2015)

Oops, see next post.


----------



## RGRAY (Oct 20, 2015)

Veleno D2 with battery case


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 20, 2015)

saypat said:


> [/URL]![/IMG]


CPF custom "Lamplighter" on the right, what's on the left?


----------



## Lumiture (Oct 20, 2015)

I didn't realize this thread was from 2010! I just saw it pop up and answered it!


----------



## saypat (Oct 21, 2015)

It was called a Lambda Keylight I think. I bought 3 of them before the guy stopped making them. Runs on 2 or 3 button cells, really bright as u can see, and runs for a whole year! I have a red, green and blue.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Oct 21, 2015)

I have had so many keychain lights now that I can't remember all of them.

I am waiting for the Toolvn from Vinh that runs at about 500 lumens.

Currently I am using a CooYoo Quantum SS Mini LED Flashlight.

I currently have it hanging on a chain around my neck.

I used to have the Lambda Keylight on my keychain as I bought about six of them in different colours and sizes before the maker stopped production of them.

I have had the ITP A3 EOS and the Olight I3S.



CHEERS


----------



## Slayer2003 (Oct 21, 2015)

Only have a few small lights right now but currently I rotate between two Maratac AAA's in SS or Cu, and a Fenix E15 that I recently picked up. Not really a fan of the E15 though, it seems rather shoddy for what it's billed to be. I've only had it for ~2 weeks and the plastic lens is all scratched to heck.

Gonna snag a CooYoo eventually, and there's a few others that have caught my eye, we'll see.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Oct 21, 2015)

+1 on MecArmy IllumineX in al. it replaced my lod rebel after 3 years! Small, rechargeable and bright! I like the low level plenty bright for navigating in the dark, and 130 rechargeable lumens when you want it.
The only thing I would change is to add a couple more threads, to unscrew the headits only 1 1/2 turns from light on to head is unscrewed off. not sure if cooyoo is different.(more turns0


----------



## Launch Mini (Oct 21, 2015)

Lummi Wee on every set of keys in our family.


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 21, 2015)

Keychain light: Fenix E01

I also have a tritium lantern, and a GID fob made by my friend Mario. Glow powder and epoxy inside a clear plastic tube with a hand braided lanyard.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Helix Zi 

w/alternating orange/green trits


----------



## holygeez03 (Oct 21, 2015)

I might try the new Olight I3E that I just found out about... I also started another thread about it since it's just announced.


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Oct 22, 2015)

mrog said:


> My keychain flashlight is the Thrunite Ti3 NW.
> 
> -Moonlight mode
> -L-M-H mode order
> ...



+1
I've got a lithium primary in mine right now. It puts out a lot of light on high!


----------



## Dubois (Oct 22, 2015)

ven said:


> Dubios, the stainless version holds up very well if concerned with the ti. Still ti holds up well and looks good with little wear marks............lot better than ano chips anyway!!
> 
> Great key chain light, the best i have had over the years



Decided to bite the bullet and put the 
MecArmy IllumineX on my keys - I mean, what's the point of a pretty light if you keep it in the drawer?


----------



## Capolini (Oct 22, 2015)

NitecoreStore said:


> The Nitecore Tube is a great choice because it is super compact and rechargeable.



Mine lasted 10 months! DURABILITY is at the top of the list,,,,,it failed!


----------



## ven (Oct 22, 2015)

Dubois said:


> Decided to bite the bullet and put the
> MecArmy IllumineX on my keys - I mean, what's the point of a pretty light if you keep it in the drawer?




Agree!!!! Out of the spy ti and stainless hobi of past, I much prefer the quantum SS . Mine has been with my keys for a few weeks now and looks like new. Tbh I expected nothing less with SS as imo makes one of the best metal choices for key chain lights although some can be a bit heavy in AAA flavour.


----------



## ven (Oct 22, 2015)

Capolini said:


> Mine lasted 10 months! DURABILITY is at the top of the list,,,,,it failed!



Thats a long time compared to my lads blue one, certainly no heavy use and no keys involved!!! Sure it's down to just pot look and being a cheap nitecore light. Others seem fine though, the bosses has held up well and she is not gentle at putting her keys down.

Hope all is well. Not seen you about that much:wave:


----------



## Capolini (Oct 22, 2015)

ven said:


> Thats a long time compared to my lads blue one, certainly no heavy use and no keys involved!!! Sure it's down to just pot look and being a cheap nitecore light. Others seem fine though, the bosses has held up well and she is not gentle at putting her keys down.
> 
> Hope all is well. Not seen you about that much:wave:



Thanks,,,,,,,,,I have my life back!!!! My computer is fixed,,,,,,,had to curb that addiction!

I also lost a lot of interest in lights,,,,,I have plenty, sold many and have no desire for anymore.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 22, 2015)

Capolini said:


> Mine lasted 10 months! DURABILITY is at the top of the list,,,,,it failed!




Sadly, I have noticed that durability (and reliability) are not Nitecore's strengths. I love my EZAA Original. But I'm glad I don't have to rely on it for important lighting tasks.


----------



## MAD777 (Oct 22, 2015)

TOOLvn, a Lumintop flashlight modded by vinhnguyen54 
575 lumens & 4000 lux outta this tiny thing!


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 23, 2015)

Capolini said:


> My computer is fixed,,,,,,,had to curb that addiction!


Glad to see you back, Cap! 

I forgot when I got my TubeVN, but it's still going strong. Since Vinh isn't boosting them anymore, I'll have to go back stock when mine eventually fails or fall back to the Photon Freedom Micro. I dig the big output of maximum and love the recharge. I'm not so keen on buying coin batteries, but that's part of the game I guess.


----------



## Dioni (Oct 23, 2015)

My keychain is a Nitecore T5s... however, a Cooyoo is coming. I like smaller possible.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Oct 23, 2015)

Hmm. If I were to put one on the key ring/fob, it'd be a black Olight i1 EOS. I think they've been disco'd though.


----------



## jorn (Oct 23, 2015)

got several that i rotate, but right now it's the tain p0.


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Oct 24, 2015)

Keeps changing but at the moment a LED Lenser K1. I keep lights in the car and I usually have a AAA one in my jacket pocket so I wanted something smaller than a AAA light on the keyring. Was also getting a bit tired of the trouser bulge to be honest.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 24, 2015)

A Peak Eiger SS #8 (single output non-QTC) for the last 3-4 years. It's a battery crusher but it's also as bombproof and reliable as they get. But it might get replaced with a Titan Plus in the near future...


----------



## run4jc (Oct 24, 2015)

Surefire Titan A. Titan Plus in my pocket as well, but the Titan A is a perfect combination of size, weight and output for my keyring use. I drive a car and a pickup and use 2 different key rings - Titan A on both.


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 24, 2015)

In rotation between two key rings:

Peak Eiger Nichia 10280
Quantum DD
DQG fairy brass
CooYoo Cu


----------



## marsalla (Oct 25, 2015)

Eagletac d25a clicky. Love the light for its size and and output with 14500 batteries.


----------



## krishardi (Oct 27, 2015)

jabe1 said:


> In rotation between two key rings:
> 
> Peak Eiger Nichia 10280
> Quantum DD
> ...


Does cooyoo CU gets ding n chip on your keychain?, i'm about to pull the trigger on it.


----------



## NCF8710 (Oct 27, 2015)

iTP A3 EOS Upgraded with Ultimate Lithium cell. I like a light that starts in the low level mode which I use 99% of the time.


----------



## MrJino (Oct 27, 2015)

MAD777 said:


> TOOLvn, a Lumintop flashlight modded by vinhnguyen54
> 575 lumens & 4000 lux outta this tiny thing!



Is it the 219?
I noticed it said 850 to 700 lumens, how'd it settle at 575?


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 27, 2015)

850 is the top end with a cold XPL-HI, IIRC. Vinh's 219 lights aren't as bright, but still very nice and brighter than 99% of stock 219 lights.


----------



## duvallite (Oct 27, 2015)

I just got a couple of Olight i3S EOS lights today, a purple one for the wife and a blue one for me. Impressive little lights, and pretty bright on the high setting, I like the L-H-ML order, and the strobe is decent also. The anodized colors are much darker than the ad colors, and look better IMO. $18 each delivered seems like a good deal.


----------



## Phil828 (Oct 27, 2015)

I have carried Photon lights for years but after trying the Nightcore Tube I have changed my preference. Buying new batteries is always a pain and the Tube eliminates that problem.


----------



## MrJino (Oct 27, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> 850 is the top end with a cold XPL-HI, IIRC. Vinh's 219 lights aren't as bright, but still very nice and brighter than 99% of stock 219 lights.



Yeah my qr beta eith the 219 tops out at 85 lumens. Great color though.


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 27, 2015)

krishardi said:


> Does cooyoo CU gets ding n chip on your keychain?, i'm about to pull the trigger on it.


Any copper light will get some, I think it just adds to the patina. They're all tools to me (although some I am more careful with). So I expect some user marks.


----------



## Borad (Oct 27, 2015)

I carry a Fenix E05. I recommend anything floody with a setting between 25 and 45 lumens. I walk a path that's lit by a highway but many of the "new and improved" highway lights have been out recently and my E05 came in handy.


----------



## Lumiture (Oct 28, 2015)

duvallite said:


> I just got a couple of Olight i3S EOS lights today, a purple one for the wife and a blue one for me. Impressive little lights, and pretty bright on the high setting, I like the L-H-ML order, and the strobe is decent also. The anodized colors are much darker than the ad colors, and look better IMO. $18 each delivered seems like a good deal.



I agree. Very good price for what you get. I like the reversible pocket clip so that you can flip it around and clip it to the brim of a hat. Super useful.


----------



## gedrod (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm using the Nitecore key fob light. Very handy and doesn't bulk out the keyring too much. I love the USB recharging. 
One small feature that I'd like is the ability to insert an address or contact card into the body of the light, then I'd be able to do away with my key fob and make mu bunch even smaller.
G


----------



## BLUE LED (Oct 28, 2015)

Nitecore Tube in clear and blue


----------



## HaileStorm (Oct 28, 2015)

Fenix E05ss. Dropped, used and abused but still looks good as new 👍


----------



## mofocm (Oct 28, 2015)

My current keychain light is a Cooyoo Quantum in SS. 
I've some of small flashlights like a thrunite ti3 mini, dgq spy and an olight i3s eos.


----------



## JordanK (Oct 29, 2015)

I have been reading this board for some time but this is my first time posting a message. 

I just picked up this Thrunite Ti 162 for carrying around on my keychain. Fantastic little light for the money.

Jordan.


----------



## weasel! (Oct 29, 2015)

I just added my Fenix E05


----------



## parnass (Oct 29, 2015)

JordanK said:


> I have been reading this board for some time but this is my first time posting a message.


:welcome: Welcome aboard, Jordan.


----------



## oldeng95 (Oct 29, 2015)

I can't get enough of the MBI HFR


----------



## spydie fanatic (Oct 31, 2015)

JordanK said:


> I have been reading this board for some time but this is my first time posting a message.




Welcome...I'm actually one of the biggest lurkers out there! Member since 2007 and 60 posts...well marketplace I had quite a bit more activity, etc but its just an archive now.


I've been carrying a nitecore tube on my keychain along with a LRI photon in white. Have two Lumintop Tool AAA similar to your AAA there, but in aluminum with a reverse clicky...love the clicky!!!

The nitecore tube, being rechargeable & $9-$10 makes it deal. The lumintop were about $18ish.


----------



## MKLight (Oct 31, 2015)

I have several favorite keychain lights, but the only one I ever actually attach to my keys is the Photon Freedom. Others reside in different pockets. I like the UI, but always wanted a metal version of it. CPF Member, Sunny_Nites, makes these by hand. I came across the the Micro ATL G4 in Al. If you like the real Photon X-Light and Freedom circuitry/UI, you'll enjoy this light. It's hand built by Curt, who also provides excellent customer service. It includes everything you need, including customization (mine has Curt's recommended 2 warm and 1 neutral/warm Nichias 5mm LEDs), charger for its rechargeable battery, and Allen key. It has a low output blue LED built into it, which works great to find it at night. The overall brightness seems on par with, if not a bit brighter than the Photon. I haven't put it on my keyring yet; I've carried it in my 5th jean pocket and my jacket pocket. From what others say, it holds up well on a keychain. The other 2 metals used are Copper and Brass. If you're on the fence about this light, go for it. You'll like it.


The link I found it through is here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?401737-Micro-ATL-G3-and-G4

There is also a higher powered version coming soon here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?409590-Micro-ATL-G5-and-G5-eX-preview


Also, I'm not the seller/creator/etc. I just think it's a cool like very few people have reviewed. 

Thanks,
MK

EDIT: I'm writing this from my phone and after it posted, realized I used bold type...oops! Corrected.


----------



## Redhills (Oct 31, 2015)

I just picked up a Fenix LD02 but I think I'm going to re-read this whole thread and see if some of the other's choices might suit me.


----------

